
Show HN: Talentako – format candidate resumes into a standard template - talentako
https://www.talentako.com/
======
jujodi
Have you looked at using OKR/ML to completely skip the mark up step?

~~~
talentako
Yes, we are in the process of deploying our ML solution! As more users start
using it, we can improve our model and automate the recognition of more and
more fields.

We think our UI/UX will be a real differentiator. We welcome any feedback in
this regard.

